# Mountain Creek, 4/1/19



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 1, 2019)

I went to Mountain Creek when they opened at noon today.  It was about 40 degrees so the snow was nice and soft.  South and Bear Peaks were open and the coverage on the open trails was still good.  A few thin spots on a couple of the trails so I was glad I brought my rock skis.  They plan to keep South and Bear open all week from 12 - 7 and then the weekend starting at 9 AM.  Hopefully I'll get one more day there on Friday.  Today was my first time skiing in NJ in April.

The top of Bear:






The bottom of Bear from the lift:


----------



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2019)

Looks like you had the place to yourself. Very un-MC!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 2, 2019)

I pretty much skied onto the lift everytime and only rode the lift with someone else once.

Even mid-season though, weekday mornings are not busy.  I'm fortunate to have a job where I get a lot of weekdays off.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

